# rEFInd/UEFI panic?



## HD Scania (Sep 29, 2017)

I am going to try some BSD systems like you and TrueOS, but my hw system is frozen with a message, which my hw sys is UEFI, EFI 2.x (rEFInd bootloader), but the BSD systems (regardless their kernels or GRUB) are EFI 1.10, legacy EFI, and I have installed rEFInd to centralize kernels and GRUB under my current systems, might this EFI panic need to be an issue due to rEFInd?
And I think this is a compatibility issue right? Am I needed to re-enable the ‘‘legacy’’ USB compatibility mode which I have disabled this in my BIOS, plus append a BIOS partition (my SSD is GPT-partitioned)?

```
Welcome to GRUB 2 EFI
EFI version: 2.??
EFI vendor: rEFInd amd64 (x64)

BIOS version: 03PY
BIOS vendor: American Megatrends

GNU/FreeBSD EFI 1.10
|/-\|/-\|/-\...
```
My frozen message is above and my OS and hardware info is below, I am trying to fix this EFI panic thru Linux for FreeBSD.

```
hd_scania@lubuntu:~$ inxi -F
System:    Host: lubuntu Kernel: 4.13.3-gnu x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: LXQt
           Distro: Ubuntu Artful Aardvark (development branch)                                                                                                         
Machine:   Device: laptop System: SAMSUNG product: 350U2A/350U2B/300U1A/351U2A/351U2B v: 03PY serial: N/A                                                             
           Mobo: SAMSUNG model: 350U2A/350U2B/300U1A/351U2A/351U2B v: 03PY serial: N/A                                                                                 
           UEFI: American Megatrends v: 03PY.M019.20110709.WZW date: 07/09/2011                                                                                       
Battery    BAT1: charge: 34.9 Wh 80.0% condition: 43.7/47.0 Wh (93%)                                                                                                   
CPU:       Dual core Intel Core i3-2367M (-HT-MCP-) cache: 3072 KB                                                                                                     
           clock speeds: max: 1400 MHz 1: 1396 MHz 2: 1396 MHz 3: 1396 MHz 4: 1396 MHz                                                                                 
Graphics:  Card: Intel 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller                                                                             
           Display Server: x11 (X.Org 1.19.3 ) drivers: modesetting (unloaded: fbdev,vesa)                                                                             
           Resolution: 1366x768@60.07hz                                                                                                                               
           OpenGL: renderer: Mesa DRI Intel Sandybridge Mobile version: 3.3 Mesa 17.2.1                                                                               
Audio:     Card Intel 6 Series/C200 Series Family High Definition Audio Controller driver: snd_hda_intel                                                               
           Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture v: k4.13.3-gnu                                                                                                     
Network:   Card: Intel Centrino Wireless-N 130                                                                                                                         
           IF: N/A state: N/A mac: N/A                                                                                                                                 
Drives:    HDD Total Size: 500.1GB (8.0% used)                                                                                                                         
           ID-1: /dev/sda model: HGST_HTS545050A7 size: 500.1GB                                                                                                       
Partition: ID-1: / size: 16G used: 4.5G (31%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda19                                                                                                 
           ID-2: swap-1 size: 8.59GB used: 0.00GB (0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/sda20                                                                                       
           ID-3: swap-2 size: 8.59GB used: 0.00GB (0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/sda10                                                                                       
           ID-4: swap-3 size: 8.59GB used: 0.00GB (0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/sda15                                                                                       
RAID:      No RAID devices: /proc/mdstat, md_mod kernel module present                                                                                                 
Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 82.0C mobo: 82.0C                                                                                                                 
           Fan Speeds (in rpm): cpu: N/A                                                                                                                               
Info:      Processes: 163 Uptime: 36 min Memory: 751.3/3858.9MB Client: Shell (bash) inxi: 2.3.37                                                                     
hd_scania@lubuntu:~$
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2017)

GNU/kFreeBSD or UbuntuBSD have _nothing_ to do with FreeBSD.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## HD Scania (Sep 29, 2017)

My key point is not what systems I am in, which I have *not yet* installed any FreeBSD derivatives. I am just telling you how I boot my FreeBSD and my hardware info.


SirDice said:


> GNU/kFreeBSD or UbuntuBSD have _nothing_ to do with FreeBSD.
> PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## tingo (Sep 29, 2017)

Try the simple things first. Can you boot a recent FreeBSD install image from a usb stick, using the boot menu of your machines UEFI / BIOS?


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Sep 29, 2017)

HD Scania said:


> I have *not yet* installed any FreeBSD derivatives. I am just telling you how I boot my FreeBSD and my hardware info.



How can you boot it if you haven't installed it? You couldn't boot FreeBSD using rEFInd if it were not already installed. And Where would GRUB come in? FreeBSD doesn't use GRUB, so there's no reason you'd be getting an error message from it, even if you were just trying to boot the installation image.


----------



## HD Scania (Oct 3, 2017)

In BIOS mode aka boot menu:
GhostBSD (failsafe Vesa): Successfully entered the Xfce graphical shell but partitioning was failed during installation
FreeBSD 12 CD, MidnightBSD, NetBSD: Successfully entered text installer but dropt to Unix shell with selecting ‘‘Live CD’’
FreeBSD 11 DVD and TrueOS: Was asked for ‘‘full path for /bin/sh’’ but dunno, and dopt to Unix shell


tingo said:


> Try the simple things first. Can you boot a recent FreeBSD install image from a usb stick, using the boot menu of your machines UEFI / BIOS?


----------



## HD Scania (Oct 3, 2017)

Just like what Tingo has said here, my BSD systems are *no longer* frozen with BIOS mode aka boot menu, and I have a short and simple report above.


ANOKNUSA said:


> How can you boot it if you haven't installed it? You couldn't boot FreeBSD using rEFInd if it were not already installed. And Where would GRUB come in? FreeBSD doesn't use GRUB, so there's no reason you'd be getting an error message from it, even if you were just trying to boot the installation image.


----------



## tingo (Oct 3, 2017)

HD Scania said:


> In BIOS mode aka boot menu:
> GhostBSD (failsafe Vesa): Successfully entered the Xfce graphical shell but partitioning was failed during installation
> FreeBSD 12 CD, MidnightBSD, NetBSD: Successfully entered text installer but dropt to Unix shell with selecting ‘‘Live CD’’
> FreeBSD 11 DVD and TrueOS: Was asked for ‘‘full path for /bin/sh’’ but dunno, and dopt to Unix shell


FreeBSD 12: from your description it is working like designed - what happens if you select "install" instead of "Live CD"? (Don't worry, you can abort the installer before it changes stuff, if you don't want to install FreeBSD 12)

FreeBSD 11: this sounds like there was an error before the "full path for /bin/sh" question - when this question pops up, it normally means that there was a problem with one or more filesystems (couldn't mount it, automatick fsck failed) or that the kernel failed to mount the root filesystem. Try again, and look closer; what is the error?


----------



## HD Scania (Oct 4, 2017)

FreeBSD 12: I was successfully led to its text install menu until expert partitioner, i was nowhere to see any formatting buttons, hence unable to touch any partitions and was always aborted from installation.
FreeBSD 11: I was prompted "RETURN or enter the full path for /bin/sh", but both options were dropt to an Unix shell and i have no clear ideas to BSD hierachy, though from Linux.


tingo said:


> FreeBSD 12: from your description it is working like designed - what happens if you select "install" instead of "Live CD"? (Don't worry, you can abort the installer before it changes stuff, if you don't want to install FreeBSD 12)
> FreeBSD 11: this sounds like there was an error before the "full path for /bin/sh" question - when this question pops up, it normally means that there was a problem with one or more filesystems (couldn't mount it, automatick fsck failed) or that the kernel failed to mount the root filesystem. Try again, and look closer; what is the error?


----------

